# Home Theater Component compatible with Sony RDR-HX 720



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi

Best Home Theater Component compatible with Sony RDR-HX 720?

I have a Sony Bravia 32"LCD and a Sony RDR-HX 720.i would like to buy a Home Theater Component which should be compatible with the Sony Recorder.i did some browsing and found that most of them have a DVD player with it.I want only a Home Theater Component. Let me know something which is best right now.

Also let me know your comments on Sony HT-SS 2300 as i am not able to find any reviews related to that.I am looking for something similar to Sony HT - SS 2300


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



> ... Best Home Theater Component compatible with Sony RDR-HX 720? ...


I think anything can be used with your Sony HX720 :yes:



> ....i did some browsing and found that most of them have a DVD player with it.I want only a Home Theater Component. Let me know something which is best right now...


What is your budget??? ...The HT-SS2300 cost around $400.

Take a look at this thread ... Before Buying an HTIB  ... :yes:

After comparing HTIB features and specifications ... we think that this systems are some of the best HTIB  Onkyo HTS990 ,  Onkyo HTS5100


----------

